# Help with rail.



## oldgamergeek (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay I am upgrading My layout as well as building a portable layout. I want to lay My on track but cannot find code 332 rail 
UPDATE I found some at long last now to place a order and get busy.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Use code 250 on your portable, cheaper and looks nicer.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 332 on my layout. It is on the ground and while I try not to step on it, it happens. If you are building a portable layout that will not be on the ground or subject to accidental foot falls, I strongly support Jerry's suggestion, 250. Large scale track isn't light. Using 250 rail on each segment will make it easier to move around. Using 250 will reduce the track weight by about 25%.


I don't have any 250 track, but for what you want, go for it. 


Chuck


----------



## oldgamergeek (Nov 1, 2011)

Code 250 it is than as weight is a issue ( I am not getting any younger) So I will take the wise advice and save the 332 track for My next indoor not portable layout.Thank You Everyone.


----------

